# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Emra lokalitetesh me gërmë të njëjtë..

## irfancana

*     Lexues të nderuar,

Po e hapi këtë temë sa edukative aq mendoj se është edhe interesante.Këtu mund të përfshihen emrat e lokaliteteve që fillojnë me germë të njejtë të alfabetit(qytete,fshatra,lumej,liqej,detra,oqeane,  male,shkretëtira etj.p.sh.Unë them-Parisi,tjetri propozon-Përmeti.Ose Berlini- tjetri thotë Berati,apo Prishtina e ai thotë Presheva...ashtu me rradhë.Ju dëshiroj argëtim të mirë dhe larg shkofshim.Suksese gjithëve.



Po ia filloj unë:


Amerika*

----------


## Agim Metbala

Austria...

----------


## stern

*po serisht prap A apo tjeter irfancana
ne qofte se po atehere

ALBANIA*

----------


## Agim Metbala

*Australia...*

*(Derisa mund të gjindet një toponim që fillon me A...)*

----------


## irfancana

Afganistani

----------


## maratonomak

:perqeshje: albanistani

----------


## projekti21_dk

Arta                            .

----------


## maratonomak

ardenica.............

----------


## Station

> *     Lexues të nderuar,
> 
> Po e hapi këtë temë sa edukative aq mendoj se është edhe interesante.Këtu mund të përfshihen emrat e lokaliteteve që fillojnë me germë të njejtë të alfabetit(qytete,fshatra,lumej,liqej,detra,oqeane,  male,shkretëtira etj.p.sh.Unë them-Parisi,tjetri propozon-Përmeti.Ose Berlini- tjetri thotë Berati,apo Prishtina e ai thotë Presheva...ashtu me rradhë.Ju dëshiroj argëtim të mirë dhe larg shkofshim.Suksese gjithëve.
> 
> 
> 
> Po ia filloj unë:
> 
> 
> Amerika*


Po të pëlqeu unë kam mendimin që pasardhësi në postim të bjeri një emër me gërmën që mbaron emri i parashkruesit. :shkelje syri:

----------


## Station

> ardenica.............


*Aliban*  (fshat Vlorë)

----------


## hot_prinz

Pershendetje,

Alabama...

----------


## irfancana

Andorra(shteti n'kufi me Francën))

----------


## Agim Metbala

> Po të pëlqeu unë kam mendimin që pasardhësi në postim të bjeri një emër me gërmën që mbaron emri i parashkruesit.


* 
Loja do të jetë shumë më tërheqëse, atraktive...sipas propozimit të Stationit...sigurisht, edhe hapësi i temës do të pajtohet...
*

----------


## irfancana

Jo,nuk ka nevojë të komplikohet loja.Përshëndetje.

----------


## Agim Metbala

> Jo,nuk ka nevojë të komplikohet loja.Përshëndetje.


*
Jo, nuk komplikohet, por bëhet më interesante...sigurisht kur vie momenti që ndryshon shkronja...*

----------


## irfancana

Vashingtoni

----------


## Beni94

*Varshava......*

----------

